# Some of my rodents :)



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

and one of my bats, just because!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice little selection you have there... The bat must be awesome to keep...


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ummm they eat a ton, they pee a ton and they squawk a ton, hahaha!

But then you look at that face with their big eyes and little radar ears and you can't help but love 'em!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww the wee bat is gorgeous :smile:


----------



## annaw1 (May 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What are the top two? The stripey ones and the baby ones? :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

annaw1 said:


> Oh my goodness! What are the top two? The stripey ones and the baby ones? :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Zebra mice and Duprasi


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful rodents.

What's the temperament like on the steppe lemmings and duprasi?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Steppe can vary, some are ok, others are psycho, lol

Doops are fab though and i recommend them to anyone wanting something different from the norm, they're very laid back and friendly, great fun too


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

What are the critters in the 5th picture called?

I think I'm in love! :flrt:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Red Rumped Agouti


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

What size cage/enclosure would the agoutis need?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I think for a pair, something like a 6x6 pen would be adequate long term but as with anything the bigger the better, they fill a niche that hares do for us so a paddock style enclosure is ideal with flat areas to graze and foliage or equivelant to hide in/under, just needs to be strong like metal wire panels or brick built enclosure as they're very good chewers.


----------

